

Ask HN: Ethernet at home - evilswan

If I'm home, working at my desk, I always (still) switch to the wired LAN. It's slightly faster, and I dunno <i>feels</i> more secure.<p>I like the comfort of unplugging the wire from the laptop before bed: I know it's offline.<p>Anyone else?
======
jasondrowley
I back up my computer over wireless (I share a huge networked drive with my
family), but whenever I'm browsing or uploading code, I feel more comfortable
(for some inexplicable reason) being wired-in.

And yes, I do on occasion unplug. And it feels good.

